# Second hand builders yards, Silver coast.



## Mr.Blueskies

Just wondering if anyone has come across any second hand builders yards in the Caldas da Rainha, Sao Martinho or Alcobaca region where things like doors and windows might be found ? I just want to knock up a tool shed and somewhere to keep bikes and other clutter.

Cheers.


----------



## fmarks

Hi,i´m having my house built and i asked the workers if they knew of a place to buy second hand building materials one of the fellows just remodeld a home and has aluminun doors and windows if your interested i´ll give you the contact


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

40.10'36.29N
8.04'38.88W

:clap2::clap2:

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi fmarks,

Thank you for suggesting that. I was hoping to find a place that might have some white P.V.C. windows and doors. All of the windows and doors in my new house are white P.V.C. so I was hoping to find some more of these that will blend in with what is built already. I may end up having to just go and buy new ones, but before I do I just thought that I would first look for a possible cheaper alternative.

Thank you for replying though.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"What's that Pete ? The coordinance for a second hand builders yard, or just a cryptic message perhaps ?


----------



## fmarks

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi fmarks,
> 
> Thank you for suggesting that. I was hoping to find a place that might have some white P.V.C. windows and doors. All of the windows and doors in my new house are white P.V.C. so I was hoping to find some more of these that will blend in with what is built already. I may end up having to just go and buy new ones, but before I do I just thought that I would first look for a possible cheaper alternative.
> 
> Thank you for replying though.


i called the fellow but unfortunatly their not white but brown colour


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Home sweet home


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi again fmarks,

Although brown is not what I really want, I will certainly go and look at them if you give me the contact details please. Am I correct in assuming that they are in the Caldas da Rainha area ?


Thank you,

Paul.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Do you know Pete that the Gois area has just taken a severe battering from gale force winds, the like of which I have been told (by locals) were the worse in living memory.  Hope your house is still standing mate.


----------



## fmarks

they should be at the job site tomorrow,i´ll ask where the material is situated and the most important what his asking for the material to see if its worth while even to take a look,he doesnt speek any english but if its worth while II arrange a meting place,are you close to caldas?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Yes, I am close to Caldas and live near to Sao Martinho do Porto. I am going back to ireland though for a week from tomorrow. My wifes brother is staying here though and is helping me with the work, so he knows what we require sizes etc and will go and look.

We don't have a van to shift them if they are what we want, would he be prepared to run them out here to the house ?

Paul.


----------



## fmarks

hi paul, yes they do have vans so the only way we would even consider is they dropped off and prefrebly install them,im kidding about the installation part


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

The flight back to Portugal will be the best part of the trip. Leaving the pressure of live as we used to know. Enjoy your trip and no moaning about the price of everything.

Good luck mate 

Peter


----------



## fmarks

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> 
> The flight back to Portugal will be the best part of the trip. Leaving the pressure of live as we used to know. Enjoy your trip and no moaning about the price of everything.
> 
> Good luck mate
> 
> Peter


he`s not *****ing on the price just the colour its got match the bikes in the shed:boxing:


----------



## fmarks

i don`t know anybody in this forum ,im new here and starting to make coments like i just did i must be looking for trouble


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Fmarks

My comment was about the prices in Ireland not about the reason for Mr Blueskies post. Every comment is helpful in it's own way.

Peter

Your not looking for trouble, i am sure we are all happy you are taking an active part. You will find Mr Blueskies and i have a bit of fun please feel free to join in.


----------



## fmarks

thanks Peter! there are serious topics but then theres the ones we sometimes like to joke around keeps the ball rolling as long as one dosent get out of line its always fun to expect the feed back


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi fmarks,

That's very nice of them to offer to install them for free. Nice people the portugeezers. Very helpful and obliging.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Hi Peter,

We are heading back to the aul sod for a week. O.H. needs to get her negativity fix and to listen to the wailing, crying and whinging of her old cronies. Next they will each talk about and back stab one another. We will hear about all of their aches and pains and about who got stabbed or murdered. They are great fun. :eyebrows:


Plus there is the baby to check on. The 23 year old one that we deserted when coming here. She does worry you know.

:spit:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

You can get some really good ear protection today and almost invisible it may drown out the wail of the Banshees.

If you move the baby out with you their will be less reason to go back. 

Have a good trip

Peter


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

The baby has a girlfriend Pete who is a schoolteacher. They live in a very nice apartment. Babe also has an arts degree and has another 6 month course to first do before he can also teach. They plan to next head for the united arab emirates where very well paid teaching jobs are to be found and to stockpile the dollars. We will probably be going to bloody Dubai next to visit. 


Been there already. Very sandy and full of arabs.

:spit:


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Mr Blueskies

Watch out for a job lot of sun cream.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Just wondering if anyone has come across any second hand builders yards in the Caldas da Rainha, Sao Martinho or Alcobaca region where things like doors and windows might be found ? I just want to knock up a tool shed and somewhere to keep bikes and other clutter.
> 
> Cheers.


Now who did you say was going to "knock up" that shed Mr P??


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> The baby has a girlfriend Pete who is a schoolteacher. They live in a very nice apartment. Babe also has an arts degree and has another 6 month course to first do before he can also teach. They plan to next head for the united arab emirates where very well paid teaching jobs are to be found and to stockpile the dollars. We will probably be going to bloody Dubai next to visit.
> 
> 
> Been there already. Very sandy and full of arabs.
> 
> :spit:


Definitely not up to the standards of Al Ain ???


----------

